# Bank Statement ATM Codes



## fjgh15 (28 Jul 2007)

I'm trying to analyse my ATM usage for the last 6 months and have downloaded these details from my BOI account online. The trouble is that with BOI, they use codes for the ATMs, unlike AIB, who list the town and bank. I notice that the codes are repeated so they definitely do refer to the specific ATMs, and are not a transaction number. 
Is there a list of these codes and the location or addresses of the ATMs? I've checked the BOI sites but found nothing to help me with this.


----------



## Perplexed (28 Jul 2007)

Hope this helps a little.
The codes you refer to, if they start with 90 -  -   they are BOI ATM's. 
If they have RA then it's an ATM in an offsite location like your local supermarket, garage etc.
If they start with  93 - - then it's an AIB atm. 95 - - Ulster Bank etc
If you frequently use the same ATM's your local branch should be able to help you, as you will only need a few codes explained.
If you have an idea of the branches you use, the Branch locator on top of the screen on  www.boi.ie might be of help. If you type in a specific branch it will give you details including the sort code. Afraid it doesn't work other way round though if you type in the Sort Code !
In you live in the Galway area I can give you some of the answers immediately.....afraid I wouldn't know the whole country off the top of my head.


----------



## Joe1234 (28 Jul 2007)

Perplexed said:


> If they start with  93 - - then it's an AIB atm. 95 - - Ulster Bank etc



Did Ulster Bank change their sort codes?  the last time I used an Ulster bank ATM the code started with 98.


----------



## Perplexed (28 Jul 2007)

Joe1234 Apologies for the typo....you're quite correct there.


----------



## fjgh15 (29 Jul 2007)

Thanks to both of you - I've quite a few of them done using your advice. I am left with one strange TSB 990618 that I cannot find a matching sort code for, NIB 951633, a non bank RA0037, and the pesky Ulster Bank ones which have just 4 digits each, and they don't correspond to sort codes as far as I can see. They are UBL 1275, UBL 1463 and UBL 2063(I think this one is Ballina).
Can I impose on the same kindness to help me with those? (or anyone else's either - I'm not fussy 
Thanks again


----------



## Perplexed (29 Jul 2007)

Fjgh. Sorry I would need to be in work & have a sortcode book to hand to answer those ones.
You're down to only a few now. I'm sure someone in your branch can help decipher them for you if you phone/call in. You'll be more likely to get someone helpful if you do this mid-wk as opposed to a busy Monday morning or pre bank holiday w/end Friday. (yeah, yeah I can almost hear people groaning when I say that, but it does take a bit of time & not something we can engage in when the queue is out the door )
If you get no joy,  PM me & I'll give you my work no. Ok ?


----------



## fjgh15 (29 Jul 2007)

Thanks, Perplexed, I do appreciate your offer and will definitely do that if stumped.
Thanks again.
Ps - Is there some good reason why this information isn't available online easily?


----------



## Perplexed (29 Jul 2007)

Can't think of a good reason why it shouldn't be. I'll make a suggestion to the powers that be & see what happens.


----------



## Crugers (29 Jul 2007)

fjgh15 said:


> Thanks, Perplexed, I do appreciate your offer and will definitely do that if stumped.
> Thanks again.
> Ps - Is there some good reason why this information isn't available online easily?


 
 have hard copies and online search facilities... for a price... €17.50 for hard copy and annual subscription is €100.00 for online...


----------



## Guest124 (1 Aug 2007)

Why give out info for FREE? Dont tell me just because you now have FREE Current a/c banking you expect everything tobe free -shame on you - this is Ireland!


----------



## fjgh15 (2 Aug 2007)

Result! And not as hard as I was led to believe. I checked first with my branch, who told me that they would have to get me the forms and when I filled them out they would send them to Head Office in Dublin and they would contact Ulster Bank Head Office etc etc, but that I'd probably have the answers in 2 weeks!
I then called to the local UB branch and they (after much to-ing and fro-ing, humming and hawing said that I'd have to apply through them, with a copy of the relevant statement, and they would send that off to Dublin etc etc.
Finally I called BOI Customer Service who told me all except the UB ones over the phone and said that she'd get my branch to ring me with the rest, which they did, mind you, they had lost the details so I had to give them to them again and the lady was very occupied with why I wanted to know! Anyway, she rang me back and so all got resolved bar one that I'm waiting on a reply for, a TSB sort code which is only coming up as "Special" - no location, whatever that means.
Thanks again to all who helped, commented, etc.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Aug 2007)

fjgh15 said:


> Result!


You mean you got the information that you needed or that there were unauthorised transactions that have been refunded or something...?


----------



## fjgh15 (3 Aug 2007)

I mean I got the information that I needed, I really don't know what the hell all the song and dance that they went through first was about. Unless of course BroadbandKen is right and they want to charge us even for our own information? Surely not? Oh Woe is us All!


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2007)

_BroadbandKen _is talking about _IPSO _which is a separate organisation to the individual banks.


----------



## fjgh15 (3 Aug 2007)

Of course Clubman, the fact that IPSO's membership is made up only of banks makes it totally different to say, the banks doing it - doesn't it? Hmmmm - I might have to think about that one for a while just to figure out the dividing line between the banks and .......oh yeah, the banks. Hmmmmmm..... A rose by any other name? Definitely something smells.
For anyone interested in exactly who and what makes up the IPSO see 
For those who want to save time - they're all banks!
Cheers


----------



## fjgh15 (3 Aug 2007)

Just to clear up the last stray ATM code, which belongs to TSB. It seems that they sometimes share codes and this particular code is used for 3 different ATM machines, with a 2 digit number after the sort code differentiating them from each other. The ATMs sharing the same sort code don't have to be in the same geographical area, either, as in this case 2 of them are in Dublin with the third almost 100 miles away. The BOI statement didn't show the separate 2 digit number (maybe because of space?) and the sort code only came up in everybody's sort code book, including IPSO's, as "Special Section".
A bit of industry standardisation here might not go amiss?
BroadbandKen? I did eventually get all the info for free, just had to put in the time.
Thanks again to everybody.


----------

